# What do you do overseas



## CanadianBoy92 (31 Dec 2005)

This question is directed to infantry soldiers that have been overseas before.  After your daily patrols what does your unit usually do in your spare time.  Do you guys tell stories of back home, do you guys play card games, do you guys talk about tomorrows patrols etc.  I was just wondering what soldiers do in spare time overseas.


----------



## Armymedic (31 Dec 2005)

You mean other then eat, sleep, work out, and hit on any or all the female medics in the camp?  ;D


----------



## CanadianBoy92 (31 Dec 2005)

LOL, yes i mean other then that.


----------



## MJP (31 Dec 2005)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> hit on any or all the female medics in the camp?  ;D



Only if your Belgian or JTF will you get any though......


----------



## kincanucks (1 Jan 2006)

Well I had these two sisters I used to take everywhere.


----------



## Patrolman (1 Jan 2006)

Depending on what roto you are on will help you decide what to do when not on patrol.If you are on roto 0 per say a lot of time will be spent on setting up and fortifying your camp. Not a lot time for anything else at first. The further along in rotos you go the more time you will have for yourself. Also the further along you go the more creature comforts you will have. An example might be a satellite for wathching T.V. a kitchen set up for fresh rats, gym eqipment sent by PSP for working out.All these things come after the security and the safety of the unit is kooked after.

  The Canadian military is quite quick to ensure thing are set up and running quickly.As time goes on in a misssion things get better and better.


----------



## TN2IC (1 Jan 2006)

So they do bring gym stuff over.. nice.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jan 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Well I had these two sisters I used to take everywhere.


Did they ever get jealous of each other, or did you put a 'sock' over one to keep her from knowing what the other was up to?  Some times people tend to inflate their egos on Exercise or Tour.  Always an amusing story when the balloon pops.


----------



## CanadianBoy92 (1 Jan 2006)

What kind of activities do you do in spare time.  Can anyone give me an example? 


Thanks


----------



## TN2IC (1 Jan 2006)

Sorry to jack this... but when you are over seas.. is there like a fitness sylte store around? Say if you need supplements.. ie Protein drinks... stuff long those line? Or Am I better having it mailed to me from home? 

I don't know if that sounds dumb.. but it is something I always wanted to know.  :


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jan 2006)

If you are into that sort of thing, you'll have to have it mailed to you.


----------



## Gunner (1 Jan 2006)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Sorry to jack this... but when you are over seas.. is there like a fitness sylte store around?



Just go to the local Walmart.  They are everywhere now....   :blotto:


----------



## CanadianBoy92 (1 Jan 2006)

Can someone answer my question please.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Jan 2006)

exactly what you do on your spare time right now.

The only thing that would not permit you to do everything depends on the area of operation, and the availability of resources. i.e power, type of accommodations.

On my tour the main camp had a gym, mess with a pooltable, T.V rooms with sattalite t.v, video games...

Let your imagination run wild.

dileas

tess


----------



## CanadianBoy92 (1 Jan 2006)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Good2Golf (1 Jan 2006)

Wherever you are, odds are there's a AAFES PX nearby.  I'm near CFC-A and it's PX has all kinds of stuff, power bars, creatine, whey protien, supps, etc...

Cheers,
Duey


----------



## ChopperHead (1 Jan 2006)

can you have like dirtbikes and stuff while overseas?? I know in the American military some soldiers bought cheap dirtbikes and stuff and whent rippin around in their spare time. are things like this permitted in the CF???


----------



## honestyrules (1 Jan 2006)

The PSP staff bring in all the stuff!
Magazines, newspapers, Playstation2, DVD movies (let's say 100-200 titles), In Haiti we got swimming pools, like the boys were saying you go to the gym...

Of course there is lots to do at first to set everything up, but then they bring in the sat phones, internet...

Lots of time to chat with your buddies,play cards,  you get to know new people from diff. units.

On OP Halo the Americans had a PX (CANEX type) and lots of people bought those portable DVD players, lawn chairs, treats. I brought in my PS2, bought a little TV down there.

Like 48TH said, name it...

ChopperHead, forget about dirt bikes... the stuff brought in theater is limited to mission oriented gear/morale... it would be pretty hard to justify loading up a motorcycle on a Herc for your personal use don't you think?


----------



## TN2IC (1 Jan 2006)

Duey said:
			
		

> Wherever you are, odds are there's a AAFES PX nearby.  I'm near CFC-A and it's PX has all kinds of stuff, power bars, creatine, whey protien, supps, etc...
> 
> Cheers,
> Duey



Hey...cool... thank you so much on that info! I was a bit lost on that.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jan 2006)

ChopperHead said:
			
		

> can you have like dirtbikes and stuff while overseas?? I know in the American military some soldiers bought cheap dirtbikes and stuff and whent rippin around in their spare time. are things like this permitted in the CF???


NO!


----------



## ChopperHead (1 Jan 2006)

lol no no they bought it while on tour. they bought it loacally like a cheap knockoff of a Honda or something.


----------



## jansen (1 Jan 2006)

Hehe! You must be joking! Do guys really hit on female medics? 



			
				Armymedic said:
			
		

> You mean other then eat, sleep, work out, and hit on any or all the female medics in the camp?  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jan 2006)

ChopperHead said:
			
		

> lol no no they bought it while on tour. they bought it loacally like a cheap knockoff of a Honda or something.


Answer is still: "NO!"


----------



## ChopperHead (1 Jan 2006)

I wasnt talking to you i was answering the guy who said that you cant justify transporting a dirtbike for your own personal use.


and since the answer is obvisouly NO! as you so nicely put it George  

why are the Americans permitted to have such things and not the CF


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Jan 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Answer is still: "NO!"



Leave him, let his RSM have fun with him.


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Jan 2006)

> why are the Americans permitted to have such things and not the CF



has to do with their Constitution, one of their amendments states they are to have motorcycles at every bend for liberty and....

dileas

tess


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jan 2006)

ChopperHead said:
			
		

> why are the Americans permitted to have such things and not the CF


'cause....after World War II we learned the lesson, and still remember it, that there was only one way to Kill Canadian soldiers:  Withdraw and leave behind Whiskey and Motorbikes.  The Canadians will come in and drink the Whiskey and kill themselves on the Motorbikes.


----------



## Pea (1 Jan 2006)

MJP said:
			
		

> Only if your Belgian or JTF will you get any though......



Belgian or JTF hey? This medic thing sounds alright.  ;D 

(kidding of course..)


----------



## kincanucks (1 Jan 2006)

ChopperHead said:
			
		

> can you have like dirtbikes and stuff while overseas?? I know in the American military some soldiers bought cheap dirtbikes and stuff and whent rippin around in their spare time. are things like this permitted in the CF???




Sweet Mother of all Good Gods!  _Takes another drink and shakes his head._


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jan 2006)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Sweet Mother of all Good Gods!  _Takes another drink and shakes his head._



2006 is off to a great start around here  :


----------



## Big Red (1 Jan 2006)

The guys riding dirtbikes is not just rumour, I've seen it on a FOB.

The locals had the usual CD shop but they also sold new Chinese motorcylces for $600 and scooters for $300. Guys would use them to cruise around the FOB. Other notable rides included captured BMWs and a police car. ;D


----------



## Armymedic (1 Jan 2006)

MJP said:
			
		

> Only if your Belgian or JTF will you get any though......



You're still bitter about her turning you down?
Those 1 Fd Amb medics are not real team players are they?


----------



## MJP (1 Jan 2006)

Armymedic said:
			
		

> You're still bitter about her turning you down?
> Those 1 Fd Amb medics are not real team players are they?



Me? Nah I'm married and all that jazz....but my guys had the complaints going on.


----------



## ChopperHead (1 Jan 2006)

Big Red said:
			
		

> The guys riding dirtbikes is not just rumour, I've seen it on a FOB.
> 
> The locals had the usual CD shop but they also sold new Chinese motorcylces for $600 and scooters for $300. Guys would use them to cruise around the FOB. Other notable rides included captured BMWs and a police car. ;D



seen it in a motorcycle magazine as well about American Soldiers buying cheap knockoff bikes and cruising around on them. got pictures to.


----------



## honestyrules (1 Jan 2006)

Well,
actually Cf policy overseas reference motorcycles/seadoos/4 wheelers/scooters is kinda the following: Don't do anything stupid that can get you hurt, and it includes the rental of those vehicles (you know when you go on R&R). The higher ops mention it before you go. People have a "couple" of drinks to relax and stuff, not the time to get involved  in an accident (lawsuits or injuries), or getting killed in a motor vehicle!  And if you get caught renting that stuff, I don't think you'd get away with it. There is MP's and higher ops on site to make sure that everybody is OK, not getting in trouble.

If the American do it on tour (buying their own bikes and stuff), good for them. 

Imagine checking out at the front gate, telling the boys that you,re going out to do a couple of "wheelies"!!!


----------



## 3rd Herd (1 Jan 2006)

With envy from us land ops types you would be surprised of the type of creature comforts I have seen being loaded onto those grey whales (DDH, DDE) heading for Hawaii, Diego and lets not forgot the Rose Festival. It was a crying shame the designers of the AVGP did not include a mountain bike rack or hold downs for golf bags. I even know of two 250 cc D/P m/c's that have travelled to the above mentioned.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Jan 2006)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> With envy from us land ops types you would be surprised of the type of creature comforts I have seen being loaded onto those grey whales heading for Hawaii, Diego and lets not forgot the Rose Festival.



I have no idea what you are refering to  ;D


----------



## honestyrules (1 Jan 2006)

Well, I guess that some of you guys manage to get the good stuff and know your way around!


----------



## the 48th regulator (1 Jan 2006)

Oh wait,

I forgot, marathons of cribbage and Risk....

dileas

tess


----------



## Haggis (1 Jan 2006)

Card_11 said:
			
		

> Belgian or JTF hey? This medic thing sounds alright.  ;D
> 
> (kidding of course..)



Yeah.  They take the nurses for rides on borrowed American dirt bikes.  Sometimes the nurses drive.


----------



## Armymedic (2 Jan 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Oh wait,
> 
> I forgot, marathons of cribbage and Risk....



Poker (with real money) is the big thing now...


----------



## the 48th regulator (2 Jan 2006)

poker was banned in the second month when a fella lost 5000 DM, and it was from out camp.... :'(

that's why we had to play the nice games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






dileas

tess


----------



## Patrolman (2 Jan 2006)

Point to note! Those swimming pools mentioned earlier were located at the NCE and NSE camps only. The rifle companies at the Haitian Hotel and in Gonaieve had no such luxuaries. Come to think of it there were a lot of thigs we didn't have.Like laundry services,access to the postal clerk, ice cream,popsicles,regular servicing of our blue rockets. It seems supporting the sharp end was too much work for some. The postal clerk came to Gonaieve once in six weeks. She said she had medical problems that prevented her from travelling with the supply convoy or flying when flights were avaliable. My question is why was she on operation if she could't fufill all job requirements. 
  So when not on patrol,camp security,or QRF we were doing laundry the old fasioned way, digging latrines, loonging for the ice cream that we knew others were enjoying.( ha! ha!)


----------

